# Moving from dual-income city living to one-income country living



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We've finally been told where we're moving to next summer. Currently we live in Winnipeg, having moved six years ago from Vancouver. I'm totally a city-girl and will be moving to Petawawa, Ontario. I grew up in small town Ontario, know what it's like, and hate it. That said, I'll make it work because I'm that kind of person.

My concerns are a) dropping our income in half, and b) not having ammenities dead close to our house (ie here a 711 is 200 feet from our house, grocery store is a 5 min walk, library is a 15 min walk, etc).

To address the financial concern of an income cut, we're hoping to buy a larger home and rent out a 1 bdrm suite in the basement, and hopefully one bedroom as well (we're used to roomates, love having roomates so thats not an issue). I also hope to have a large garden, cook a lot more meals at home and do things to save money like hang laundry out to dry vs using the dryer etc.

We already use our vehicle as little as possible, and since we will most likely live less than 10 km's from my husbands work, he will continue to cycle to/from work most of the year, and I will walk/cycle to a fair number of places I need to go. We will still keep the vehicle for convenience, and may end up using it more often than we plan, but I think it will still be fine.

I'm curious to hear from others who have gone through a similiar change, regardless if it was by choice or not, and what tips you have for me.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I lived on a farm in rural eastern Ontario for 10 years...and I live in downtown Toronto now. My family (I have two kids) has had every possible combination of work arrangements I can think of. 

I'm not totally sure what you are asking for...you've shared some of your financial and other concerns - but what specifically would you like to hear? There were things I loved about living on the farm, and I don't rule out living in that kind of situation again in the future. 

Feel free to post here or PM me.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I guess it's not clear why moving to the country requires you to go to a one-income household and cutting your income in half, unless that means that one of you will be unable to find work? Or maybe you explained this earlier in one of your posts but I can't remember.

I lived in the country and/or small towns all my life until I moved to the city eight years ago; I hated it in the city at first but gradually grew to like it. I still wouldn't say I love it, but I don't hate it anymore and there are aspects of city life that I really like. 

I have a friend who moved from Boston to a small town in Alaska, and it was really hard for her at first but she grew to love it there and never moved back. I think the key is time: humans are pretty adaptable, and most of us can adjust and make the best of a situation even if we sabotage it for ourselves by going into it thinking "I hate this." If you view everything through a lens of compromise and disappointment, you will ensure that you will be disappointed. If you go into it with a spirit that you will make the best of it and build a life for yourself, your chances of being happy will increase. You already know that and it sounds like you're determined to make it work, so I think you'll be okay. But for sure it'll be hard for the first couple of years. Once you make it past that point things should get easier.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I moved from West Vancouver to Hornby Island 2 years ago. It is about 14K return to the store (grocery, hardware, liquor, library, clinic)... What I found was that rather than hopping in the car at every turn ( several times a day), I hop in the car twice (3 tops) a week.

I simply don't spend the money I used to when I lived in the city.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

steve41 said:


> I simply don't spend the money I used to when I lived in the city.


US too. We used to live in West Vancouver all year (where Steve house sits), and were always finding ways to spend money. Whole Foods was just across the street. We could walk to every kind of retailer. Theatre, bowling alley, restaurants of all kinds were everywhere.

Now we live frugally in a condo in PV. While it is not as "rustico" as Steve's place, spending money is much harder. We only drive twice a week and so plan our shopping trips. Buying household items is not easy. So we often do without.

Many people would wonder why we put up with it. There are compensating aspects to living here. Clothing is cheap. So is heating. Food is about half price. Many permanent residents are very friendly as so we entertain rather than going to expensive restaurants.

Like Brad says. Give it 6 months to a year to adjust to your new way of life. Also DECIDE that you are going to like it rather than finding ways to dislike it. There will be things that rub you forever but just find the compensating things.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Most people I know who made that sort of moves spent less in the "country" than they did in big cities. They said they would go out more in cities than small towns. Gardens can also make big difference during summer and small town activities are often cheaper than the ones in cities. So I don't understand how you decrease your income by half.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I was going to say that in my earlier post and I'm not sure why I didn't - there are many fewer spending opportunities in small towns than there are in cities. Also, people are used to spending less money, so there is lots of social reinforcement for frugality. Even if your income was cut by 50% I suspect the impact will not be a 50% reduction in your standard of living.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The quality of life in small towns is second to none. I grew up in the country and live in the city now. Sure, it's convenient to run errands but all other aspects of life seem closterphobic. When I'm in my hometown I can parallel park anywhere, nice wide streets, park close to everything, not worry about traffic jams and no constant fire engine noises. I don't say small town life is perfect, but let's just say that if it wasn't for the jobs, I don't think cities would sustain themselves. The concept of office workers crowding into congested cities has always puzzled me when small towns have all the infrastructure to run office equipment that cities have. It's a great life. Enjoy.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

It's funny, I actually spend a lot less in the city than I did in the country, but I think it boils down mainly to the fact that I hardly ever use my car here in the city...our household bill for gasoline during November 2010 was exactly $0.00, and so far I haven't spent anything on gasoline in December (but we're driving to Vermont at the end of the month so I'll end up having to buy a tank).

It also comes down to the fact that we don't get out much...apart from my work keeping me too busy, most of our entertainment involves activities we do at home or with friends at their homes (mostly related to music, we're both musicians). I've lived in the city for eight years and we've gone out to the movies four or five times during that entire period, seen three or four museum exhibitions, maybe four or five concerts. We're not big into shopping, and do quite a bit of our shopping online because it's easier than going downtown if we know exactly what we want. When I lived in the country I was driving long distances to see my friends and to do shopping, and I would eat out more often because we were driving more.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I would say that rural living appeals more to older people. Around here, pretty much any capable young person leaves to go to school, and doesn't return because of poor economic possibilities. Then many of them return in their 50s to retire.

I don't know how old you are, but while you may have hated rural life as a youth, you may find that now it is more your speed.

hboy43, quit the city 6 years ago


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't made the move from city to country, but we have made the leap from 100% of our income to 50% of our income. We took a big income drop 8 years ago when we decided to have a full-time stay at home parent. 

As other posters have mentioned, with a big lifestyle change comes opportunity to do things differently. We no longer have my full time income, but we also don't have my commuting costs, wardrobe costs, drycleaning costs, eating-lunch-at-work costs and other less obvious costs have gone down; I am home so I cook more = less processed foods and less prepackaged foods, I am home so I have more time to plan shopping trips = shopping on sale, shopping less often and spending less, no cleaning lady (still really miss her though :-/), cheaper car insurance (no one drives to work). Since one person is home all week, we don't have to spend weekends running errands and doing chores (except for laundry - THANKS to TOU!) so we have time to relax and recharge. 

Our quality of life is the same if not better than it was 8 years ago, so it all works out for the best.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

steve41 said:


> I moved from West Vancouver to Hornby Island 2 years ago. It is about 14K return to the store (grocery, hardware, liquor, library, clinic)... What I found was that rather than hopping in the car at every turn ( several times a day), I hop in the car twice (3 tops) a week.
> 
> I simply don't spend the money I used to when I lived in the city.


I have property on one of the other Gulf Islands, and I agree the ability to spend money is much hampered by living there.... which is a good thing to me. Relocating there is one of the factors which should help me to retire early. Ferry costs are a serious downside though....


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can travel from Hornby Island to West Vancouver for less than $30. Seniors ride the ferries free (as walk-ons) from Monday to Thursday. I can grab a Bus from Buckley Bay to Nanaimo for under $30.... Then a city bus from Horseshoe Bay to West Van. Nothing to it. (Mind you.... driving is more convenient, but costs a fair bit more)

Why anyone would want to leave HI for the big smoke is another story.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

We went to one income when our first child was born. As Dana said, there are a lot of benefits to having one person around the house and available to do errands etc during the day. Of course, you pay for it with less income, but it's not all bad.

I had to Google Petawawa to see where it was.  Very close to Algonquin park which is a great place for camping. You can do any kind of canoe trip there, tent camping, rent a cabin (just outside the main park). You might even be close enough to do day trips - they have a number of really good hiking trails - from a 2 km flat trail to much longer and more difficult trails.

My fave thing about Algonquin is the moose in the spring - go there in May and they will be lined up along the side of the road.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Petawawa isn't the "country" per se. IIRC it has a military base? If so, there will be lots of amenities close by. Also, Ottawa is about an hour (?) south east to help you get your "fix" of a larger city. Perhaps you could live 1/2 way between Petawawa and Ottawa in order to help you find work as well?

I grew up in this neck of the wood (excuse the pun) but a bit further south. +1 to Four Pillars - Algonquin is a FANTASTIC park.

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

just move to region like quebec and have more kids then it might definetely help, this is basically how immigrant did


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

steve41 said:


> Nothing to it. (Mind you.... driving is more convenient, but costs a fair bit more)
> 
> Why anyone would want to leave HI for the big smoke is another story.


And when you are retired, you can plan your quiet time activities like reading for when you are travelling so the commute time comes "free".


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Was about to say the same as sustainable. Petewawa is not really the country, it's a small town, very close to Pembroke as well. Depending on your aspirations finding a job may very well be a possibility. I'm going to assume this is military because of the location and "we found out where we are moving to." 

Most people moving to petewawa just buy smaller homes, the homes are very affordable so your living costs may decrease coming from Winnipeg.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> Was about to say the same as sustainable. Petewawa is not really the country, it's a small town, very close to Pembroke as well. Depending on your aspirations finding a job may very well be a possibility. I'm going to assume this is military because of the location and "we found out where we are moving to."
> 
> Most people moving to petewawa just buy smaller homes, the homes are very affordable so your living costs may decrease coming from Winnipeg.


I'm with the other posters familiar with the area ... it is an outdoorsy area especially towards Deep River, Algonquin Park ... and Pembroke is nearby if you're looking for work. Hmmm ... that's got me thinking ... haven't been up that way for quite a while ... maybe I'll take a drive up ... I'm in Ottawa.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with what most have said here.
We live in a small town and know for a fact that we spend less money than our friends in cities do. We have spent time with them on what amounts to a 'typical' weekend and it is extremely more expensive there. We spent our average month's dining out/bar money in 2 days! 

This is a bit more of a unique case, but for my SO, you have to take your lunch, or you get to eat from the vending machine or soup stash in your desk. Also, there is transportation provided to and from work, but everyone lives in several communities, so that means that there isn't much after work socializing at bars. 

We find that a lot of the activities that we do only require initial outlay for equipment and are very affordable after that. Ie - mountain bikes and/or downhill bikes. If you want a lift pass for downhilling in the summer, it is only $150. (Need to go 3 times to make it better than day tickets). Cross country skiing, camping, hiking, hunting, skiing (passes are approx $150/month ea for the season), kayaking, frisbee golf, there are lots.

Be prepared for a lifestyle change from the city, for sure, but it should work out okay. Do not be surprised if you find yourself wanting to make some capital purchases to let you take advantage of a change of scenery!

Need to run, have to walk to work today.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I realize I was vague in my original post, basically I was just looking for tips and advise for people who have also moved from city to country (or small town in our case). I grew up on acerage where you couldn't see your neighbours, and as a child I hated it. A few of you mentioned we may like it now we're older... I hope this is the case. I will miss walking 500 meters to the nearest grocery store, or a 10 min walk to the library, etc, but in Petawawa I've noticed there's the Green Necklace trail system which seems it would make it easy to bike to and from the library and home or the store and home... so hopefully that will be the case.

I also have a medical disability that does not always allow me to walk or bike somewhere, there are lots of days I can barely walk 10 meters so I will be stuck at home those days. In a large city I can hop a cab and be where I need to be on those days, but in a smaller town it won't be as easy (or as cheap) to get to where I need to go on the days my disability flares up.

I'm just freaking out a bit moving away from all the ammenities to not so many (not that Petawawa has nothing, just not as much as larger cities do, I'm sure you get what I'm saying) and going from dual income to one income (there's no way I can work in Petawawa, and I'm not willing to drive back and forth every day to Pembroke where even there I doubt I would get a job in my field). So I have to count on not working, and if I end up finding work, so be it. I'm so NOT a home-body so this could be an interesting journey for me!!

*To everyone who replied, thank you! * You've given me a lot of good advice and reassurances. I'm sure we will do fine, just some initial stress from the change then hopefully things will settle down.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure there are alot of things you can volunteer for in that community to keep you busy!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Petawawa is a nice enough "bedroom" community for the military base. It's not really country so much as small town. It does suffer from a lack of amenities though. The nearest Canadian Tire and Home Depot are in Pembroke for example, where the main commercial strip is on the east side of town, away from Petawawa.

It's about 90 minutes from Petawawa to the west end of Ottawa.

I know it kind of defeats the purpose of your spouse living within 10 minutes biking of work, but perhaps you should consider Pembroke, considering your health & other issues. It's only about a 20-25 minute drive away from Petawawa, and also puts you that much closer to Ottawa.


----------

